# A Globe Milling Attachment.  Well, part of one, anyway...



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2017)

USP man dropped this off today.  Ordered this on Ebay for an exorbitant sum.  This is what I like to refer to as a pre-assembled casting kit.  It is a Globe milling attachment, details on what it's supposed to look like here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/globe/

Mine doesn't quite come close to that:


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2017)

I managed to get it apart.  It actualy wasn't in that bad of shape.  The bearings felt a bit rough, but luckily they are still available.  The white dust on it is styrofoam dust from the packing it came in.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2017)

And finaly, the clean picture.  I don't know when I will get around to fixing this up for my Craftsman 12" lathe, but it will need the following:

Drive parts, which consist of four pulleys, two arms and some other assorted hardware that will need to be fabricated.
A milling table.  I already have a casting kit for it, I have started on it as well.
A tailstock.  I don't really care for the one shown in the pictures on Tony's site, so I may do something different. 
Reworking the base to fit the Craftsman lathe.  I don't know what lathe this  originaly fit, but it has a V way, which mine does not.
A new spinlde.  The one in it isn't bad except for the tail end threads, which could be fixed, but I want it to have a nose to match the one on the late.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 19, 2017)

There is a Globe Milling Attachment group over on Yahoo dealing with these attachments.  I alway wanted one to put on my 9" South Bend lathe when I saw the ad for them in a old Popular Mechanic magazine.  Wanted to make one too.  Never did happen.  In the Yahoo Group, they do have a parts list available along with lots of pictures of all of the stuff that goes to one.  Ken


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 20, 2017)

Ken, thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, after cleanup and inspection, it turns out that somone cut the drive arm mounting bosses off the casting.  If anyone on here has one, I would appreciate some pictures of the right side and the back, preferably with a ruler in the picture.  I think I can braze on some metal and remake them, but I would like to have some reference to go from.  Thanks, and take care.


----------



## benmychree (May 2, 2017)

cjtoombs said:


> And finaly, the clean picture.  I don't know when I will get around to fixing this up for my Craftsman 12" lathe, but it will need the following:
> 
> Drive parts, which consist of four pulleys, two arms and some other assorted hardware that will need to be fabricated.
> A milling table.  I already have a casting kit for it, I have started on it as well.
> ...


I had one of these once upon a time, ended up junking most of it; it was designed for a 14" lathe, and came with a tee slotted cross slide and the outboard support and a dividing head with tailstock; I still have those.   If all a person had was the lathe and the attachment and had to do a milling operation that would be OK, but I think it would take literally hours to set it up. 
Another milling attachment for lathes is the Mastermill, it mounted on the compound rest and could also do drilling and ID/OD grinding and keyways and slotting and thread milling with extra attachments.  I have one of them, like new with most of the attachments; never used it ----- DoAll manufactured it after the original mfg. quit. You may remember CJ, we met at one of Rich King's scraping classes; was it you that I sold the power scraper to?
John York


----------



## cjtoombs (May 2, 2017)

John, yes I still have the scraper, I've used it a few times since then.  Hope you have been doing well.  I really need a headstock end, or at least photos of one with a size reference.  It's not like I need this thing, but I bought it on a whim, as it looked interesting.  It also gives a much larger diameter capacity to the lathe (at the expense of rigidity), which I am more interested in.  If I don't find a suitable reference by the time I get around to working on it, I will probably just redesign it based on the pictures I do have and fix it without regard to the original dimensions.  It's good to hear from you.  Is the outboard support you have the one that mounts in the tailstock?


----------



## benmychree (May 2, 2017)

The outboard support mounted on the tailstock bed ways and had a vertical slot with a bushing that clamped in the slot; I went to my shop and looked around, I do not have any of the pieces any more except the dividing head.   The countershaft bracket pivoted on the column and was spring loaded; there was a pulley that screwed on the lathe spindle to drive it with vee belts.  I junked it before I got into e bay ----
VTY  John   York@napanet.net


----------



## chips&more (May 2, 2017)

Sorry I’m a little late to the party! I just noticed this thread. I have one (pic). Found it a few months back at the flea market for 10 bucks. Probably didn’t want to hear that ! If you need info from it, no problem, just get back to me…Dave.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 3, 2017)

Dave, yes, thanks.  That's a lot less than I gave for mine .  If you look at the pictures above, you will notice that the bosses that the drive arms mount on are missing from mine, someone cut them off at some point.  I would like dimensions for those bosses, or a picture of the headstock side and the back side with a ruler next to them so that I can scale them and build some new ones and braze on to mine.  That's a pretty good looking unit you have there, much more complete than mine.


----------



## chips&more (May 3, 2017)

Darn, after a closer look, mine is not the same as yours. The main casting is not the same? So all of the drive linkage will be different. I guess I’m of no help? Very sorry…Dave.


----------



## chips&more (May 3, 2017)

I just went over your thread, hang on a sec.


----------



## chips&more (May 3, 2017)

Yes, looks like the main casting on yours has been modified? Here are some pics. Please note that the ruler I’m using does not go to “0” at the end. So subtract 1/8” were applicable. In the second pic the ruler is in line with the spindle center.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 3, 2017)

Dave,
Thanks a bunch, those pictures will really help me out.  Take care.

CJ


----------

